# My baby hatched today!!



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

I'm sooooo excited!! The breeder I contacted about my lutino's momma hatched an egg today!!! I've got pics!! I'm so excited!!

I just HAVE to share!!!

Momma tiel









Momma and baby









Close-up of baby










_*doing the happy dance*_


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute little baby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If she only has one baby at this point it's not a lutino, you can see the black eyes in the first photo.  Congrats though! It's very exciting!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Very cute baby  All fluffy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> If she only has one baby at this point it's not a lutino, you can see the black eyes in the first photo.  Congrats though! It's very exciting!


Good eye Bea  I didn't even see that till I read your post and went back and looked and saw the black eye.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

congrats what a cutie


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Nawww, little chicky


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations! So cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Momma laid 4 eggs and baby #2 hatched today! If all 4 hatch I have a 25% chance of it being lutino, right?

The breeder told me that their eyes look dark when they are first hatched but will look more red later on.... If they are lutino, that is...

Even if it is a mix, I'm still happy! lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Not sure what the breeder is talking about  but if they are all born with dark eyes none of them will be Lutino they do not change later.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

These are budgie chicks, but it's the same with ino tiels.








See how the front one has pink eyes already obvious under the skin? That's what you look for in a lutino tiel baby.  It can be quite scary if you don't know what is going on, because it looks like they have no eyes!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

just as Bea said... lutino´s eyes are quite evident.. and pink fromt he start.... let´s hope one of the babies turns out with pink/red eyes 

is dad a lutino??... or split to it?... because if only mom is then no babies will be lutino, just males will be but in the split form, so non will be visual....


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Well I have sad news...

Momma had laid 4 eggs, 2 of which hatched within a day of each other. However momma was more concerned with tending the unhatched eggs than her babies, that baby # 1 passed away last night. I haven't seen any pics of baby #2, so not sure on the eye color. The breeder has pulled baby # 2 from the nest and it is in an incubator. It did have it's first poop and it is digesting its food, so I hope these are good signs. The other 2 eggs have not hatched yet. It could still be a few days if these eggs are fertile. 
Oh this is this momma's first clutch. 1st time mother's mistakes I guess.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope the other baby/eggs make it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww!  I really wish you luck with the remaining baby and eggs!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Sad update #2
Baby #2 passed early this morning. And it doesn't look like the remaining 2 eggs are fertile. 

There is still 1 lutino momma that hasn't gone to nest yet. I'm keeping things crossed. 

Poor wee babies.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how sad... poor babies.... hope you get your tiel baby soon

one thing though.... if you are looking for a lutino... it really doesn´t matter if momma is a lutino.. the father has to be either visual or split in order to you get a lutino baby...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that baby #2 didn't make it! R.I.P babies!  I really to hope the other eggs are fertile and make it...*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the babies


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

